
Facebook: News Feed changes aren't to blame for failing news websites – Axios - rbanffy
https://www.axios.com/facebook-sxsw-denies-algorithm-news-changes--99f1b351-6394-43ce-8957-e7c89724fec0.html
======
mtgx
So partnering with Facebook was a completely useless exercise in the first
place? Interesting. Why didn't Facebook mention that from the beginning then?

